# Nail Holes and the like



## PaintMaker (Apr 1, 2016)

I was just curious to hear what you all use to fill nail holes and joins in timberwork and trim, I used to do allot of new houses and found the quickest way to get a perfect finish was a three step system.


Fill everything with wood putty mixed with a sprinkle of plaster powder
Once that had dried I would go over everything with a nitrocellulose based putty
Sand with 180 or above
The result was you could never even tell where the nail holes had been, great for high gloss finishes.


So like I said, what are you lot using?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Caulk


----------



## PaintMaker (Apr 1, 2016)

Yeah I have done that in a pinch in non critical applications but with high gloss you can always see a dip where the hole was.

Works great for the cracks/joins though, wipe off with a wet cloth and you're all good to go, though I do prefer to let it harden.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

CrackSHOT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Crawford's natural blend painter's putty.


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

For super smooth(est) trim: spackle, sand, glazing putty (the red stuff), sand, prime, paint


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

50/50 mix of Crawfords vinyl and Elmers wood filler in a squeeze bag and a 1"knife. then spot putty (red)as needed...


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

StepUpBham said:


> For super smooth(est) trim: spackle, sand, glazing putty (the red stuff), sand, prime, paint


We do a slightly different order: prime (enamel u/c), spackle, sand, glazing putty, spot sand, finish.

It takes a little more effort to find, but the glazing putty also comes in gray or white.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Gough said:


> sparkle



I'm imagining Gough prancing around the jobsite sparkling nail holes lol


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Pink drydex for me. Tried other things for nail holes but always go back to the pink stuff.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

MIZZOU said:


> I'm imagining Gough prancing around the jobsite sparkling nail holes lol


I have an easier time imagining me posting from an iPad using some fat old fingers and not bothering to see what Autocorrect has done.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> I have an easier time imagining me posted from an iPad using some fat old fingers.


Since we're past post ten here, a derail is pertinent. A great customer of mine is an old retired farmer. Hardest working man I've ever known. At the age of 76, when I'd show up at his house at 7am for work he'd be coming down off the hill in his tractor for his coffee break with his wife.

Gough and other Canadian forumers will know what I'm talking about here. His fingers were so big, he could drop a loonie through his wedding ring.

That's 1.04" for those of you who have never seen a loonie before.

Edit: To bring this back on topic, I use a similar product to the pink drydex, but it's made by a company called Surestick. Dries really hard and fast, but is still very sandable.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

gough said:


> we do a slightly different order: Prime (enamel u/c), spackle, sand, glazing putty, spot sand, finish.
> 
> It takes a little more effort to find, but the glazing putty also comes in gray or white.


where?!?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

lilpaintchic said:


> where?!?


If, like me, you live out in the Boonies, there is only one source: the Intertubes.

http://www.amazon.com/3M-05095-Acry...476&sr=8-3&keywords=3m+glazing+and+spot+putty


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

just bought it. TY! i love the red but not in red. lol. occupied rez it can be a nightmare sometimes.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I use lite weight vinyl on exterior followed by primer. On interior we use the heavier/smoother bodied spackle with spot putty then prime. Spot Footes great for fine finish work.


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

Gough said:


> If, like me, you live out in the Boonies, there is only one source: the Intertubes.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3M-05095-Acry...476&sr=8-3&keywords=3m+glazing+and+spot+putty



This changes everything.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

StepUpBham said:


> This changes everything.


I like to buy materials and supplies locally, but it is a challenge. There's nothing like going to one of our local suppliers in search of a particular item, only to be told, "Oh, they don't make that." They don't have a answer when I show them that Amazon can get it to me in two days...with no charge for shipping.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Drydex pink stuff me too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Since we're past post ten here, a derail is pertinent. A great customer of mine is an old retired farmer. Hardest working man I've ever known. At the age of 76, when I'd show up at his house at 7am for work he'd be coming down off the hill in his tractor for his coffee break with his wife.
> 
> Gough and other Canadian forumers will know what I'm talking about here. His fingers were so big, he could drop a loonie through his wedding ring.
> 
> ...


You're all loonies in my book!


----------



## cairnstone (Jun 16, 2009)

The white 3m Acryl-White is it worth the cost over the simular bondo pink product. My favorite product is now Sherwin Williams spackle. I think it is called c50. It goes on smooth and can sand with just a microfiber cloth unless its fairly rough. Have not had any flashing yet with a bunch of colors


----------

